# check these fellas out



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think *these are cool*


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

those are pretty cool


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those look cool


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

those are tight i wonder if there agressive and if my LFS can get them


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

cool fish, what are they called, are they quick?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Interesting fish!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> cool fish, what are they called, are they quick?


 nooo dont add em to the piranha tank :laugh:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> cool fish, what are they called, are they quick?


 That sounded a bit forboding. . . .


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> zygapophysis said:
> 
> 
> > cool fish, what are they called, are they quick?
> ...


 ahahahhah


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cool lil fish


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've never seen those before, they're noce. Called Threadfin Rainbow Fish btw


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> those are tight i wonder if there agressive and if my LFS can get them


 no they are not at all aggressive


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > zygapophysis said:
> ...


 yes they are quick, and I'm with Mr Freeze, they are not suitable tankmates for piranhas


----------

